# Rutgers/ giant sandwiches



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

any of my NJ buddies ever have one of these big grease truck sandwiches in New Brunswick??
I had one Friday, it was:
chicken fingers
french fries
mozzerella sticks

all on a sub roll, drenched in honey mustard sauce. Mwaaaaahh, delicious. I couldnt move for about 2 hours after eating eat, but it was all worth it. 

I suggest you go get one if you are in the area. Ill go with you, let me know....*cough* Archaic...lunch date *cough*


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds soo good, makes me wanna visit NJ :nw


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Becky said:


> Sounds soo good, makes me wanna visit NJ :nw


Only $5 too!
other toppings available (in addition to what i had) , for your own personalized mixture:
cheesesteak
jalepeno poppers
marinara sauce
cheese
chicken breast

next time i want chicken fingers, jalapeno poppers, fries, mozz sticks, honey mustard.......although, eating this more than once a month may be bad for my health.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

mmm, making my mouth water just thinking about it


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I cut high school one day to get a vegetarian one. Since I've been going to Rutgers, I haven't had any. :stu

I've heard the "fat" meals at Thinsu are good! (fusion Indian food)


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> I've heard the "fat" meals at Thinsu are good! (fusion Indian food)


Mmm, sounds fusiony, lets go. Ill even pay


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> I've heard the "fat" meals at Thinsu are good! (fusion Indian food)


ohhh!!!! So im telling my mom about my lunch (fat - whatever ), and she says..."oh yeah, arent those the sandwiches with the weird names, like the "dirty *******"?

:spit I said 'MOM!!!!!!!.....there is no dirty ******* sandwich'...then laughed till i cried.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

been going there 3 years, still havent ate there. used to pass by it all the time when i had classes on college ave too. archaic are you waking up at 8 tomorrow to try and get tickets to the football game? i have a class thurs night but i probably wouldnt go to the football game anyway since ive never been to one yet. ill see if i can sell that ticket and fill my car with gas lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> been going there 3 years, still havent ate there. used to pass by it all the time when i had classes on college ave too. archaic are you waking up at 8 tomorrow to try and get tickets to the football game? i have a class thurs night but i probably wouldnt go to the football game anyway since ive never been to one yet. ill see if i can sell that ticket and fill my car with gas lol


:idea

a proposition for you, my round friend (he's an oval, yukyukyuk :duck ):
>ill bring you to get a fat sandwich (thank me later)
>ill give you 20 for gas, and be your motivating friend that brings you to the game, or drags you there against your will. Perhaps a b-ball game even
>you hook me up with Archaic, or at least put in a good word

Unrelated, when me and a friend left work and went up to college ave (5-10 minutes from our workplace) I was looking around thinking, "wow i really should have went to college, i think i missed out on alot of good times" Hopefully you are somewhat enjoying it, and not wasting it being an anxious mess holed up in your room.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh man. How do you people eat that stuff? You know you're gonna gain about two pounds eating that. I haven't had the sandwich that you mentioned, but this summer I went to that Main Street Cheesesteak place in Belmar and had chili fries. That's about the most fattening thing I've ever eaten. The people that I was with were eating cheesesteaks, dripping with grease. To each their own.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Oh man. How do you people eat that stuff? You know you're gonna gain about two pounds eating that. I haven't had the sandwich that you mentioned, but this summer I went to that Main Street Cheesesteak place in Belmar and had chili fries. That's about the most fattening thing I've ever eaten. The people that I was with were eating cheesesteaks, dripping with grease. To each their own.


hahah, they got cheesesteaks dripping with grease, PLUS added on top is french fries and mozz sticks.... the thing weighed 2 lbs when he handed it to me...im still moving slow, three days later


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Heh. Eating one of those is about equivalent to smoking 3 packs of cigarettes.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Heh. Eating one of those is about equivalent to smoking 3 packs of cigarettes.


your making me realize im not living healthy


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

One of you Jersey boys wanna go buy me a sandwiches, and send it over here :nw



I gotta quit reading this thread :fall


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Nah, trust me. You can eat whatever you want. It's not like I eat that healthy anymore either.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

instil said:


> >you hook me up with Archaic, or at least put in a good word


 :spit Haha! 
Did you try and add me as a friend on here? I got the email, but there's nothing when I click on the link. That's why I haven't confirmed.

For the record, I don't remember the vegetarian sandwich being very huge. It was just your basic veggie patty with other stuff, nothing extreme like mozzarella sticks or fries.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > >you hook me up with Archaic, or at least put in a good word
> ...


im befriending all NJ peeps...i get random friend requests, so i figured i'd send out a few, for whatever theyre worth.

ps...ever been to Veggie Works (Belmar? i think) not too shabby, as far as lettuce and grain goes,haha


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It's still called Veggie Works? I thought for years that it was closed, and then I went by one day and it's called Kaya's Kitchen now, but it doesn't look very inviting. It doesn't look like it's ever open, and I never hear people talk about it. I guess it is open, though. That location does not help one bit. You can travel on Main Street in Belmar everyday and not know that little shopping center exists. I tried to go on the website just now but it won't work. I should go down their sometime. The train takes you right to it.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> It's still called Veggie Works?


yea, your right. the veggie works name is circa '97...its probably changed names 5-6 times since then.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

oh, whoever i sent a friend thing to...i cant send it again. apparently since my first request hasnt yet been answered, i cant ask again. I guess asking to be friends more than once comes off as annoying and pathetic....phewww,close call, i almost looked like a chump. ALMOST


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

instil said:


> oh, whoever i sent a friend thing to...i cant send it again. apparently since my first request hasnt yet been answered, i cant ask again. I guess asking to be friends more than once comes off as annoying and pathetic....phewww,close call, i almost looked like a chump. ALMOST


They probably haven't done it yet.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I try to add instil:









I go to my new friend requests:









:stu


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

instil said:


> any of my NJ buddies ever have one of these big grease truck sandwiches in New Brunswick??
> I had one Friday, it was:
> chicken fingers
> french fries
> ...


wow I want one of those lol


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

same for me, and im not able to edit my profile anymore


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

archaic said:


> I try to add instil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thunder is fixing it for you right now


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Blue Oval said:


> same for me, and im not able to edit my profile anymore


Go to My Profile Space, you see the links that say 
MPS Settings 
Edit MPS Profile 
*Edit Profile* 
Easy CSS Tool 
Layout Tool 
Manage Blog

edit profile is to edit your regular profiie, the "old" one.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Becky said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > I try to add instil:
> ...


Thank you both!


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> I go to my new friend requests:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, not only do we not have any friends, that box says there arent gonna be any in the near future....no pending friends...... oh well, alone again

*edit* Aha, i have friends! (was there ever really any doubt this would happen, i mean cmon...  ) Look how we huddle: :group


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't go to Rutgers, but I do go to New Brunswick sometimes. I know where the grease trucks are. I've never ate there. Doesn't look too appetizing. lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

instil said:


> any of my NJ buddies ever have one of these big grease truck sandwiches in New Brunswick??


OH MY GOSH! My cousin goes to Rutgers, and he told me about this. Sounds gross. I want some. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > any of my NJ buddies ever have one of these big grease truck sandwiches in New Brunswick??
> ...


LOL I guess it's just that famous!!!


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

been at rutgers 3 years, still havent eaten there lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: Rutgers/ giant sandwiches*



Blue Oval said:


> been at rutgers 3 years, still havent eaten there lol


so i've been there twice more in the past two months (more than one a month will kill you, im guessing) and now im wondering if ive seen any of you SAS people wandering around Rutgers campus...since there seems to be a few.


----------

